

Ask HN: Good book/resources on algorithms? - aberatiu

Recently I realized that my knowledge about algorithms are almost nonexistent, a fact that made me want to change this but I&#x27;m having some difficulties finding good resources to guide me in the right direction.<p>Have any advice&#x2F;links&#x2F;books?<p>(I&#x27;m asking here and not elsewhere as I already received some very good directions on one of my past, somewhat related, question)
======
tubbzor
Introduction to Algorithms by Cormen is a great. It is set up as a sort of
reference and isnt necessarily meant to be read cover to cover. However,
you'll need to read/understand the first 4 or so chapters (on asymptotic
complexity, recursion, log rules, master theorem, ect) to really be able to
grasp anything else in the book. The proofs and explanations can be rather
terse, as it assumes you have some working knowledge with algorithmic theory
and math. I wouldn't recommend it for starting out _at all_ as it can be very
intimidating at first.

I started out with Algorithms by Tardos (you can pretty easily find a copy of
the book and solutions online somewhere). It is less terse and goes through
all the basics in a much less formal format. In this book I would advise
starting at chapter 1 and going straight through to 8 or 9, doing the
exercises and programming up most of the algorithms on your way. At this point
you'll have a really nice working knowledge and can dive into Cormen and
tackle stuff that interests you.

------
satyampujari
Check these books:

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Algorithm-Design-Manual-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Algorithm-Design-Manual-
ebook/dp/B0016H523Q/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Jon-
Bentley/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Jon-
Bentley/dp/0201657880)

Prefer Python ?

[http://www.amazon.com/Python-Algorithms-Mastering-
Language-E...](http://www.amazon.com/Python-Algorithms-Mastering-Language-
Experts/dp/1430232374/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Structures-Algorithms-Python-
Michael-G...](http://www.amazon.com/Structures-Algorithms-Python-Michael-
Goodrich/dp/1118290275/)

------
jlebron2
I've been taking an algorithms course on Coursera and I'm really enjoying it.
It's taught by two professors from Princeton, Kevin Wayne and Robert
Sedgewick. Heres the link:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI](https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI)

I'm sure there are plenty of other online algorithms courses online too.

------
bharyms
Art of Computer Programming by Knuth

Introduction to Algorithms by Cormen

------
a-b
I like
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks)

------
rch
What kind of algorithms?

Whatever the answer, check out Numerical Recipes
([http://www.nr.com/](http://www.nr.com/)).

~~~
aberatiu
I was thinking of something that will explain, maybe step-by-step, the
implementation of various algorithms (like these, for example,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithm)),
so that I could understand the logic behind them.

~~~
rch
How about taking a look at some sample pages? I'd be interested in knowing if
it's along the lines of what you're looking for.

[http://apps.nrbook.com/rollover/index.html](http://apps.nrbook.com/rollover/index.html)

------
aberatiu
Something like this [http://bigocheatsheet.com](http://bigocheatsheet.com) ,
but more detailed.

------
jpau
How do people view Udacity's algorithms subject?

